# $20 snapper trips



## Deeplines

Was waiting to see what the weather was gonna do. Plan on heading out today to get my 2. LOL!!

I can take 2 people, $20 apiece. Price includes gas, bait and ICE. Yea I'm losing money but thats not the issue. Getting folks out to catch the fish while we can and help with the gas is the issue. 

Just going after our endangered snapper. soon as we limit out I will be coming back in. Maybe try for some trigger if seas are calm enough and we are around a trigger hole.

Looking at an out time of around 1100. shouldn't take no more then 2 hours. 

25' wellcraft with cuddy, twin 130's. Have seatow and all safety equipment. You don't really need your poles but I know folks like to use thier own stuff. 

I will be launching out of Sherman Cove so if you can't get on the base arrangements need to be made. OB buoy is reporting 2.6 feet right now with should decrease as the front goes through.


----------



## amarcafina

Bless your heart, your losing alot of money, but like you said , that's not the issue.. You may burn 40 bucks of fuel before you hit the pass.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

If I did not have to work I would love to go. Thanks for being so nice


----------



## realstreet

Deeplines said:


> Was waiting to see what the weather was gonna do. Plan on heading out today to get my 2. LOL!!
> 
> I can take 2 people, $20 apiece. Price includes gas, bait and ICE. Yea I'm losing money but thats not the issue. Getting folks out to catch the fish while we can and help with the gas is the issue.
> 
> Just going after our endangered snapper. soon as we limit out I will be coming back in. Maybe try for some trigger if seas are calm enough and we are around a trigger hole.
> 
> Looking at an out time of around 1100. shouldn't take no more then 2 hours.
> 
> 25' wellcraft with cuddy, twin 130's. Have seatow and all safety equipment. You don't really need your poles but I know folks like to use thier own stuff.
> 
> I will be launching out of Sherman Cove so if you can't get on the base arrangements need to be made. OB buoy is reporting 2.6 feet right now with should decrease as the front goes through.


Now that's a deal I can afford i'd even pay a little more just to get out. I would love to go today if i didn't already have other plans. PLEASE let me know if your need 2 me and my son any other day but the 6th have grad. Thx 850-607-4047


----------



## marmidor

Dang with a deal like that I may leave my boat at home!! Haha good on ya lines!!


----------



## realstreet

amarcafina said:


> Bless your heart, your losing alot of money, but like you said , that's not the issue.. You may burn 40 bucks of fuel before you hit the pass.


That's so true. I'd be willing to pay him more its worth it. We need more people with boats to offer poor man deals lol...:thumbup:


----------



## robbiewoodcutter

pm sent


----------



## jmunoz

Dang u cant beat that wish i got off work before 3. I would be at the cove ready to go


----------



## LITECATCH

Murph, you are not a charter boat! Re-word your post to stay out of trouble!!


----------



## 706Z

Pm sent


----------



## Deeplines

Boat full.

Don't know how to reword it. $100 trip for $40? That proves I'm not trying to make money I guess.


----------



## LITECATCH

Charging a preset price weither you make money or not is breaking the law. I don't want to see you get into any trouble. Remember there have been 3 other boats busted off of this forum!


----------



## Fletch Lives

Here are the official rules in this case...essentially you can recover your costs from the people on the boat, but it has to be voluntary. Since you dont know your costs until you return (gas, etc..) you cant name a price up front...so next time just say..."We can split cost on expenses...usually not more than XXX dollars." 

SEC. 506. PASSENGER FOR HIRE. 
Section 2101 of title 46, United States Code, is amended by inserting between paragraphs (21) and (22) a new paragraph (21a) to read as follows: 
"(21a) 'passenger for hire' means a passenger for whom consideration is contributed as a condition of carriage on the vessel, whether directly or indirectly flowing to the owner, charterer, operator, agent, or any other person having an interest in the vessel.."
DESCRIPTION - The determination of what constitutes the carriage of a "passenger for hire" must be made on a case by case basis. This determination is dependent upon the actual operation of a vessel and the flow of consideration as determined by the facts of each case. In general, there needs to be some form of tangible consideration or promise of performance being passed for a "passenger for hire" situation to exist. 

SEC. 507. CONSIDERATION. 
Section 2101 of title 46, United States Code, is amended by inserting between paragraphs (5) and (6) a new paragraph (5a) to read as follows: 
"(5a) 'consideration' means an economic benefit, inducement, right, or profit including pecuniary payment accruing to an individual, person, or entity, but not including a voluntary sharing of the actual expenses of the voyage, by monetary contribution or donation of fuel, food, beverage, or other supplies." Additionally, employees or business clients that have not contributed for their carriage, and are carried for morale or entertainment purposes, are not considered as an exchange of consideration. 
Bottom line: if you are a recreational boater, you are allowed to share expenses for a day on the water. Just don't make payment mandatory if someone wants a boat ride.


----------



## submariner

*good to know*



LITECATCH said:


> Charging a preset price weither you make money or not is breaking the law. I don't want to see you get into any trouble. Remember there have been 3 other boats busted off of this forum!


what can you say : " Donations for gas accepted What you can afford???

Didn't see Flrtch lives before I posted- HE/she answered the question


----------



## Deeplines

I understand now thanks Scott.

TRIP CANCELLED UFN. How's that? 

Guess I'll get up with the folks that wanted to go and see if they want to donate with gas. 

Thank god for the government regs huh!!!


LOL to Myself. 

WIll this work in the future? 

FREE snapper trip ($20 to look at the boat) OR ( $20 for lunch which consist of one can of viennia sausage.) Crackers extra!!!!


----------



## robbiewoodcutter

ill pay $20 bucks to see your boat ,


----------



## LITECATCH

It is best just to say we will split expenses. Then in private (PM or phone) discuss details. Hope you guys tear'em up!!


----------



## Deeplines

Yea thanks for the heads up Scott. We have cancelled the trip for all the hawks on the PFF.
I will try again maybe Sunday with the cost split approach.
Tomorrow we are loading up the kids for the hunt 100% me on the bill.


----------



## H2OMARK

Dang Murph, I'd ride with ya' but John Alan has his Eagle service project this weekend. I'd probably take Scotts advice on the rewording. :,)


----------



## AAR

I don't mean to offend anyone but there is a good chance you are going to wind up with some class A jackasses at that price.


----------



## wackydaddy

robbiewoodcutter said:


> ill pay $20 bucks to see your boat ,


 That's what she said


----------



## Deeplines

Water in gas equals NO TRIP.


----------



## beeritself

I fished once with Murph last year. Great guy.


----------



## maynard

*fishin*

deeplines,i am retired can go most times,do not mind helping with gas ect. my daughter lives at perdido key,so nas is right there,would love to go with you,use to fish with a retired federal judge out of orange beach till he got really sick,i really miss just going out for the fun and companionship,if you need my cell let me know


----------

